
Show HN: Assenty – Ask and answer questions from any audience, in real-time - thisischichi
https://assenty.com/
======
thisischichi
Hi everyone, founder of Assenty here. I'd love your feedback on the product,
it's been in development for a little over a year, but that's not to say its
feature complete :) It would be great to get your thoughts and initial
reactions. Would you try it an event? And why not? Thanks!

------
thisischichi
Most annoying when your typos come back to haunt you: “It's been in
development for a little over a year, but that's not to say it _is_ feature
complete”

